# Useful tools not made for plumbing



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I often get creative in what I use to get the job done. I started using this a number of years ago for toilets and other odd jobs. Works great.









Any other idea's out there?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

What is that?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

??:blink:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> I often get creative in what I use to get the job done. I started using this a number of years ago for toilets and other odd jobs. Works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay, I'll bite. What do you use a large stream squirt gun for on a toilet? Does it get mad and spray you back?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Okay, maybe you use it to winterize. I'll wait and see...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm guessing you suck the water out for removal of the WCL. WHO do you shoot it on is the question:yes:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I'm guessing you suck the water out for removal of the WCL. WHO do you shoot it on is the question:yes:


sick.. :laughing:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I'm guessing you suck the water out for removal of the WCL. WHO do you shoot it on is the question:yes:


You get a gold star. That's what I use it for mainly. After using
It in a toilet I tell the homeowner lack of payment gets a hose
Down with my toilt sucker.


----------

